# Monsters/Rules List Compilation PDF



## ThirdWizard (Mar 12, 2008)

For your downloading pleasure:

I put together a pdf containing all that monster stat blocks I could find from the DDXP and those found soon after floating about on the Internet as well as many of the rules we've been privy to in the days since. It was made possible by the great people of ENWorld who gathered up all this information into bite size chunks and especially those that scanned all that material at the DDXP! Also I got some great art from Julie Dillon, who has done some fabulous Paizo work. Thanks everybody!

Download


----------



## Jack99 (Mar 12, 2008)

Sweet, thanks for doing this.

EDIT: I just ran quickly through it, looks awesome, but does the Kobold Wyrmpriest really have a +16 vs reflex on his orb attack?


----------



## dm4hire (Mar 12, 2008)

That is how it has been on everything version I've seen of it.  I just made it a +6 which is what I think it is meant to be. The other option, which I doubt it is, would be that is a straight 16 vs reflex you don't roll it, but if that's the case then the priest would auto hit everyone in the pregen party and that is too over powering considering it does 1d10+3.

Thanks Wizard for putting it together, nice touch with the title page.


----------



## Haunted (Mar 12, 2008)

Thanks Thirdwizard for the hard work you put into this.  It looks great!


----------



## Sammael (Mar 12, 2008)

The document is very nice, but could you please provide a version with a plain white background for better readability and to lower the cost of printing?


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Mar 12, 2008)

That's awesome, thank you!


----------



## PeelSeel2 (Mar 12, 2008)

Thank You sir!!


----------



## Wormwood (Mar 12, 2008)

Excellent resource! Thanks!


----------



## 1of3 (Mar 12, 2008)

Wonderful. Did you make the cover yourself?

Somewhere there were scans of Grells and the Grick, too. You missed those. Can't find them at the moment.


----------



## Nebulous (Mar 12, 2008)

Fantastic compilation!


----------



## Steely Dan (Mar 12, 2008)

You rock the free world – thanks!


----------



## erf_beto (Mar 12, 2008)

Sammael said:
			
		

> The document is very nice, but could you please provide a version with a plain white background for better readability and to lower the cost of printing?



I'd kinda second that, but the original is so beautiful I'm having trouble doing that 

Thank you, ThirdWizard!    

PS1: some creatures don't have ability scores? I fist noticed that on the the Spectral Panther and the Shadow Demon, so I thought maybe this is their "incorporeal schtick" and explanation would be buried on one of the many monsters thread around, wich I probably didn't notice, but then I realized it wasnt just them, but also the Balhannoth and the Elf Archer!   

PS2: as mentioned, the Grells are missing, but also the Pit Fiend! 

Great work! Good stuff!


----------



## fedelas (Mar 12, 2008)

That's great!
Thank you very much!


----------



## Lord Ernie (Mar 12, 2008)

You, my friend, are completely and totally cool 4sewome!


----------



## sheibeck (Mar 12, 2008)

*Total Lovage*

I....love....you.  *sniffle*


----------



## SuperJosh (Mar 12, 2008)

Just read through this a bit ThirdWizard and it looks great.  You did an awesome job.

PS: If you all want to print it out, you can save it as a text file.  you will lose a lot of the great formating but it will be b&w.


----------



## SaffroN (Mar 12, 2008)

Another generic complement...

But seriously, awesome work dude. Thanks


----------



## Morrus (Mar 12, 2008)

It's great!  The only suggestion I'd make is that you include the Pit Fiend, but oher than that I think it's fantastic.


----------



## Steely Dan (Mar 12, 2008)

Sammael said:
			
		

> The document is very nice, but could you please provide a version with a plain white background for better readability and to lower the cost of printing?




I printed it out at work in Grey-Scale and it's perfect (less ink/better readability).


----------



## Khelzor (Mar 12, 2008)

I think it is great. 

If we could locate the rules for being prone and add those that would be a bonus.


----------



## Pinotage (Mar 12, 2008)

Thanks! Nice work!

Pinotage


----------



## VBMEW-01 (Mar 12, 2008)

I am going to use this today to run through Raiders of Oakhurst and Second Son  never know when you might need to throw in an extra encounter.  Can't wait to see my players' faces when they get harpooned (possibly the coolest thing I've seen today.

Thanks for the great effort pal.


----------



## ThirdWizard (Mar 12, 2008)

I'm glad people like it. 



			
				Sammael said:
			
		

> The document is very nice, but could you please provide a version with a plain white background for better readability and to lower the cost of printing?




Sadly, the Word document was corrupted. I just noticed this morning after I came into work. I'm a programmer, so I should know all about revisioning and backups and all that good stuff, but on this one I messed up. I'm trying to recover it, but I dunno...



			
				1of3 said:
			
		

> Wonderful. Did you make the cover yourself?




Nope! Julie Dillon made them.



> Somewhere there were scans of Grells and the Grick, too. You missed those. Can't find them at the moment.




It was inevitable. I'll look for them and see if I can add them to a second version, assuming I can recover the Word file (or remake it). Also the Pit Fiend.



			
				erf_beto said:
			
		

> PS1: some creatures don't have ability scores? I fist noticed that on the the Spectral Panther and the Shadow Demon, so I thought maybe this is their "incorporeal schtick" and explanation would be buried on one of the many monsters thread around, wich I probably didn't notice, but then I realized it wasnt just them, but also the Balhannoth and the Elf Archer!




Yeah, when information was missing from a stat block I had the choice of either assigning them myself or just leaving them out. In the end, I decided to do as little mucking with the actual stats themselves as I could except for formatting or cleaning up wording to be more like the "official" Monster Manual blocks.


----------



## The Human Target (Mar 12, 2008)

The paranoid in me fears you'll come for my firstborn son in a Faustian pact for answering my prayers.   

Excellent work man, I plan on using this Saturday.


----------



## I'm A Banana (Mar 12, 2008)

3w, you know I wanna have your babbies.


----------



## eleran (Mar 12, 2008)

Thanx for that beautiful pdf compilation.  A programmer buddy of mine is working on an app that will allow me to input monster statblocks and it will print out initiative cards.  He is linking it to a database so i dont have to put creatures in more than once.  If anyone is interested I can share it when it is done.


----------



## The Human Target (Mar 12, 2008)

You know what I just not noticed?

The super wonky way Ability Score pluses don't add up the same at all. 

Weird.


----------



## eleran (Mar 12, 2008)

The Human Target said:
			
		

> You know what I just not noticed?
> 
> The super wonky way Ability Score pluses don't add up the same at all.
> 
> Weird.





example?


----------



## keterys (Mar 12, 2008)

Awesome work, ThirdWizard.


----------



## Revinor (Mar 12, 2008)

The Human Target said:
			
		

> The super wonky way Ability Score pluses don't add up the same at all.




They do add correctly in most cases. Bonus given in stat blocks is (stat - 10)/2 + level/2 (both rounded to negative infinity). This bonus is used for any kind of stat checks. It seems that bonus for derived statistics (like damage) is still plain (stat-10)/2, without level component.

From quick look, Cha for gnoll marauder is off (should be +1 instead of +3), but most of the stats seem ok.


----------



## xjermx (Mar 12, 2008)

I'm not having any luck with the PDF - I can download it, but it won't open, and says that its damaged..   Just me?


----------



## Adam72 (Mar 12, 2008)

*A Marking Question*

I saw how marking worked for the Paladin (if marked, Holy Strike gives +3 damage), but I couldn't see where marking does anything for any of the monsters. Hobgoblin Soldier, human guard, etc. mark their targets, but I do not see where any benefit of that is mentioned.

Thanks for the help,
Adam

Edit: I forgot to say thanks for the compilation... so... thanks!


----------



## occam (Mar 12, 2008)

Thanks, ThirdWizard!


----------



## ThirdWizard (Mar 12, 2008)

xjermx said:
			
		

> I'm not having any luck with the PDF - I can download it, but it won't open, and says that its damaged..   Just me?




It still works for me. I would try re-downloading it.



			
				Adam72 said:
			
		

> I saw how marking worked for the Paladin (if marked, Holy Strike gives +3 damage), but I couldn't see where marking does anything for any of the monsters. Hobgoblin Soldier, human guard, etc. mark their targets, but I do not see where any benefit of that is mentioned.




Marking has the generic effect of the marked target taking a -2 to all attacks that don't include the marker as a target.


----------



## Adam72 (Mar 12, 2008)

ThirdWizard said:
			
		

> Marking has the generic effect of the marked target taking a -2 to all attacks that don't include the marker as a target.




Thanks, I must have missed that.


----------



## The Human Target (Mar 12, 2008)

Revinor said:
			
		

> They do add correctly in most cases. Bonus given in stat blocks is (stat - 10)/2 + level/2 (both rounded to negative infinity). This bonus is used for any kind of stat checks. It seems that bonus for derived statistics (like damage) is still plain (stat-10)/2, without level component.
> 
> From quick look, Cha for gnoll marauder is off (should be +1 instead of +3), but most of the stats seem ok.




Okay, the first level PCs combined with the monsters had me all confused as to how it was going to work. 

Its all making sense to me now, thanks!


----------



## JesterOC (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks for the PDF it is very cool.

Any luck repairing the corrupted file?


----------



## ObsidianCrane (Mar 16, 2008)

Great work.

Any chance of getting the monsters from this thread's DDM images added; http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=221592&page=1&pp=30

Of course it would be wise to note which monster stat blocks came from what source as well, as some are likely more reliable than others. (eg the DDM cards seem to be out in the HP department at least for some stat blocks).


----------



## Plane Sailing (Mar 27, 2008)

I can't help wondering if there is something wrong about that Kobold Archer 'fragile confidence'.

As it is written there, 

*Fragile Confidence* Shortbow +5 attack until attacked

and his normal Shortbow attack is +9.

But I would have expected that 'Fragile Confidence' would mean that his confidence is easily shattered, and so they would use their normal attack of +9 UNTIL they have been attacked, at WHICH POINT they go down to +5 attack.

Doesn't it make more sense that something with fragile confidence gets worse when its confidence is shaken by being attacked rather than getting better after being attacked ?


----------



## Kath (Mar 27, 2008)

Plane Sailing said:
			
		

> I can't help wondering if there is something wrong about that Kobold Archer 'fragile confidence'.
> 
> As it is written there,
> 
> ...




I think it means that the kobold gets +5 to his shortbow attacks (above and beyond what's normal) until attacked, when he loses that bonus.  Of course, the key question is whether the +9 includes the Fragile Confidence bonus (meaning he attacks at +9 until attacked, and +4 after that) or not (in which case he's got a whopping +14 to attack at first, later dropping to +9).


----------



## vagabundo (Mar 27, 2008)

Plane Sailing said:
			
		

> I can't help wondering if there is something wrong about that Kobold Archer 'fragile confidence'.
> 
> As it is written there,
> 
> ...




Unless the fear of death strengthens their confidence.

Sounds fishy though, probably a typo then.


----------



## Black Smurf (Mar 30, 2008)

Another generic thank: great work, Thirdwizard!
Enough to pique my interest in 4e!
BS


----------



## Cirex (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks a lot! Very nice compilation, and a very nice touch adding the quick rules, the known magic items and monsters organizated by level.


----------



## Propane (May 22, 2008)

Awesome list!

I found a small error:
Vampire Spawn - Level 6 *Minion (Brute)
HP 10; Bloodied 5*

Minions globally only have 1hp and can't be bloodied.  You have for the Kobold Minion: HP A minion dies when hit by an attack that deals damage.  So, I think you did the Vampire Spawn before you had your coffee ^^

Also, to be pedantic, the official spiel for minion HP, as seen in the Legion Devil Minion excerpt:
HP 1; a missed attack never damages a minion.

Anyway, I love it!  I hope you keep it up =D


----------



## tomjscott (Jun 2, 2008)

The link to the PDF seems to be broken. Is there an updated link?


----------

